# Ming Thein dizzes A7rII (but will use it)



## Solarflare (Aug 26, 2015)

The Sony A7RII

I think for a camera he ended up picking up, he literally destroys it



> I found it okay but not great in the hand, imbalanced with larger lenses without a grip and that has not changed. If you want to take advantage of the wide variety of other legacy optics available, then the camera is no longer small when configured in a way that’s actually convenient to shoot. On top of that, whilst battery life has improved _slightly_ with the A7RII, by the time you factor in the extra batteries required compared to say a D810, the camera is no lighter. _It is both telling that the notoriously stingy Sony not only includes two batteries, but also a wall charger (previously not included with other A7 series cameras) in the box. _Note that we are still talking 150, perhaps 200 shots maximum per battery here – this is against anywhere up to 2,000 with the D810. If we compare it to LV mode only, it’s still 3:1. And we don’t have the option to switch back to optical if we’re running low on juice. At least if you could completely turn off the monitor when not in use some power could be saved, but no – it stays on, just showing a black screen that will still draw attention to you and ruin your night vision.
> 
> The menu system is typical Sony. It is passable to those familiar, and completely unintuitive to those who aren’t. Functions aren’t really grouped in a sensible manner, and it seems there are just too many ways of changing things and certain functions that get locked out if others are selected _(no custom WB with memory positions on the dial?)_ – plus there is no help key to aid with figuring out what cryptic abbreviations are on the fly _(‘TC/UB Disp Switch’ and ‘Standard’ being direct AF point selection for the center button on the wheel – that’s really, really not obvious)._
> 
> ...



When I read Ming Theins recent struggles with his gear I thought he would end up picking up the Sony A7rII and be happy with it - unfortunately it turns out: not so much.


----------

